

The World of Later On: Thinking One Thousand Years Ahead - kranzky
https://medium.com/understandings-epiphanies/dea48d29a4ff

======
kranzky
I wrote this relatively quickly tonight; just trying to sketch out some idle
thoughts on what the future may bring. I think we should all be trying to look
beyond the next one hundred years, but it is hard to do that constructively.

